# Are VST baskets better than Sage stock basket



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi Folks,

Quick question. Has anyone tried VST baskets on Sage machines - particularly the dual boiler?

I'm thinking that the 18g VST might be a bit smaller than Sages stock basket, so I might be able to get away with a slightly smaller dose.

The Sage baskets seem to have a reputation for being well engineered, so it would be nice to hear experiences from someone who has tried both.


----------



## Kremfresh (May 26, 2020)

I've had the VST 18g ridgeless with the DB and preferred the stock basket.

VST needed a much finer grind and was a lot less forgiving of basket prep - went back to stock and have enjoyed my workflow and cup more


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for that. I might still get one just to practice better prep. It's rare to get something obviously wrong with the stock basket, but since better prep supposedly gives better results, it might be worth a go.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I prefer 18g VST but VSTs are less forgiving

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I prefer 18g VST but VSTs are less forgiving
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 just bought one..so we shall see


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Yeah you need a finer grind and consistant prep


----------



## daveandmairi (Jul 22, 2020)

earthflattener said:


> just bought one..so we shall see


 How are you getting on with your VST basket? I'm planning on getting an 18g ridgeless to use with the sage bottomless portafilter Santa is bringing me. I don't want it falling out every time I knock out the puck. You having any issues with that?


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

No issues whatsoever. I must say, there is not a huge amount of difference between them. You might have to go slightly finer, but it's marginal. The puck comes out slightly easier, often one gentle tap as opposed to two hard knocks on the stock basket. I've not seen significantly problems with getting a good distribution of flow through the perforations than with the stock basket either - again maybe it is marginally more important to get a good distribution of coffee, but not a major concern.

If anything the basket is a bit harder to get out to clean than with the SAGE one. Certainly not falling out when you knock out.

Is it £28 well spent? To be honest, life has not changed much either way, so it's not hurt, but I've not seen any great gain.


----------



## Yas90 (Mar 3, 2020)

Just a general question about VSTs. Dosing at 16g, would you guys recommend the 18g or 15g basket.

Already have a 18g barista pro basket, but that appears to be too big.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yas90 said:


> Just a general question about VSTs. Dosing at 16g, would you guys recommend the 18g or 15g basket.
> 
> Already have a 18g barista pro basket, but that appears to be too big.


 18 g is Best at 17 to 19 g

the 15 g basket is a bit of a pig to get right imho

What's the tie to 16g May iask


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Must agree the 15 is a nightmare for me 18 all the way. 17 with some beans.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Man up you boys  used the 15g for years, generally dose 14.5g depending on bean, without probs, not saying it was always that way ...teaches you things & but once mastered you've got a real life lesson...


----------



## Yas90 (Mar 3, 2020)

Mrboots2u said:


> 18 g is Best at 17 to 19 g
> 
> the 15 g basket is a bit of a pig to get right imho
> 
> What's the tie to 16g May iask


 Amongst my favourite beans are forge coffee roasters Ruskin blend. It's a 16g in 34g recipe. I've tried to increase the dose and less fine grind size but struggled to match the initial recipe in taste


----------

